# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > CakePHP > سوال: کدام IDE ؟؟؟؟؟

## ar.mahdian

سلام
از اساتید محترم کیک یه سوال داشتم
شما از چه IDE استفاده میکنید؟ 
لطفا یک IDE با امکانات زیر معرفی کنید:

open source and free
include WYSIWYG HTML Editor
multi platform یعنی در ویندوز و لینوکس در دسترس باشه
تشخیص کد PHP و JavaScript و CSS و ...
easy to use
اگر هنگام کدنویسی کیک هم کمک کنه که خیلی خوب هست.

ممنون

----------


## zoghal

من شخصا ازphpdesigner استفاده میکنم. اما netbeans هم عالیه

----------


## ar.mahdian

> من شخصا ازphpdesigner استفاده میکنم. اما netbeans هم عالیه


اما
 open source and free *(نیست )*
include WYSIWYG HTML Editor *(ندارد )*
multi platform یعنی در ویندوز و لینوکس در دسترس باشه *(فقط ویندوز)*

لطفا اگر برای netbeanse یا eclipse پلاگین های مجانی میشنایسد که این شرایط تامین بشوند معرفی کنید.

----------


## zoghal

netbeans که  include WYSIWYG HTML Editor* داره*

----------


## Arman_gh

e text editor با یک bundle برای cakephp.
IDE نیست و شاید در نگاه اول شما را جذب نکنه اما به مرور و با انتخاب تم و code completion منحصر به فردش و همچنین امکانات ویرایش متنش باعث میشه سراغ هیچ ویرایشگری نرید. ویدئوی خود سایت بخشی از امکاناتش رو نمایان میکنه. لازم به ذکر است که e text editor سعی دارد تا جایگزینی برای ویرایشگر محبوب سیستم عامل اپل یعنی textmate برای ویندوز باشه. هرچند که می‌توانید نگارش لینوکس آن را هم دانلود کنید اما جز نرم‌افزارهای آزاد محسوب نمیشه. همچنین میتونید از تم‌ها و bundle های که دیگران برای textmate ساختند در e text editor استفاده کنید.

----------


## ar.mahdian

> netbeans که  include WYSIWYG HTML Editor* داره*


میشه بگین از کجا( کدام منو؟) :گریه:  :گریه:  :گریه: 
من از نسخه 6.8 ml استفاده میکنم

ممنون

----------


## reza.palang

Eclipse که من استفاده میکنم خیلی خوبه. امکانات خوبی هم داره
freeهست. برای بیشتر سیستم عامل ها وجود داره. open source بودنش رو نمی دونم ولی

----------


## ar.mahdian

> Eclipse که من استفاده میکنم خیلی خوبه. امکانات خوبی هم داره
> freeهست. برای بیشتر سیستم عامل ها وجود داره. open source بودنش رو نمی دونم ولی


بله درست میفرمایید اکلیپس هم متن بازه و هم مجانی من هم نسخه جدیدش(Galileo) مخصوص PHP هست رو دانلود کردم اما اون هم حالت WYSIWYG نداره (یعنی من پیدا نکردم)
اگر کانفیگ خاصی داره بفرمایید لطفا. 
ممنون

----------


## reza.palang

> بله درست میفرمایید اکلیپس هم متن بازه و هم مجانی من هم نسخه جدیدش(Galileo) مخصوص PHP هست رو دانلود کردم اما اون هم حالت WYSIWYG نداره (یعنی من پیدا نکردم)
> اگر کانفیگ خاصی داره بفرمایید لطفا. 
> ممنون


تا حالا برای php ندیدم که هیچ IDE WYSIWYGباشه. چه برسه به cakephp
ولی اگر باشه میخوام تستش کنم

----------


## ar.mahdian

> تا حالا برای php ندیدم که هیچ IDE WYSIWYGباشه. چه برسه به cakephp
> ولی اگر باشه میخوام تستش کنم


در حد اینکه بتوان یک فرم HTML طراحی کرد کفایت میکنه
اما متاسفانه همین رو هم نتونستم با اکلیپس به صورت ویژوالی انجام بدم
فکر نمیکنم که نداشته باشن ؟!
آخه تکنولوژی جدیدی نیست !!
نسخه های خیلی قدیمی فرانت پیج و دریم ویور هم این امکان رو داشتند :متعجب:  :متعجب:  :متعجب: 
اما اکلیپس و نتبینز به صورت پیشفرز  نمیتونن فایل HTML رو به صورت ویژوالی طراحی کنن؟؟ :خیلی عصبانی:

----------


## famarini

با سلام به همه دوستان
من از Aptana Studio  استفاده مي كنم خيلي هم راضي هستم واقعا عالي هم رايگانه هم اوپن سورسه اگه يه بار استفاده كنيد متوجه مي شويد.
موفق و پيروز باشيد






----------------------------
معرفي نرم افزارهاي ايراني
www.irsoftwares.com

----------

